# "God's guidance" as 'touchstone' to see if something is good or not?



## rekcor (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in the board of an international student organization. Currently we are in a restructuring process. This process has started in 2010 and currently we come to the point whether we - as a board - have to make some decisions.

My more pentecostal brothers and sister in the board (who, by the way, are against the restructuring) want to know whether it is Gods will that we go on with the restructuring*. One way of finding out - according to them - is that we scrutinize the process of the last two years: Can we see God's guidance in that process? If the answer is 'yes', than they consider that as being a sign that the restructuring is something our Heavenly Father wants (and if the answer is 'no', the opposite).

My reformed gut feeling says that this is not a good way to make a decision. But is my gut feeling right? Are there examples in the bible of acting like this? What should I answer them?

*) Of course I agree with them on this aspect


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 3, 2012)

rekcor said:


> want to know whether it is Gods will that we go on with the restructuring


It is good to desire the knowledge that we are doing God's will


rekcor said:


> One way of finding out - according to them - is that we scrutinize the process of the last two years: Can we see God's guidance in that process?



Knowing whether it is God's will for me to wear a blue coat today or if it is His will for me to wear a red coat is not something that we are told by Him. There are general principles in God's Word which point to basic direction for living our lives according to the will of God.



> 1 Thessalonians 5:18 in everything give thanks; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you. (1Th 5:18 NKJ)
> 1 Thessalonians 4:3 For this is the will of God, your sanctification: that you should abstain from sexual immorality;
> (1Th 4:3 NKJ)
> 1 Peter 2:15 For this is the will of God, that by doing good you may put to silence the ignorance of foolish men-- (1Pe 2:15 NKJ)
> 1 Peter 4:2 that he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh for the lusts of men, but for the will of God. (1Pe 4:2 NKJ)



We have the complete revelation of God's Word to Man in the Scriptures of the Old and New Testaments. There are clear commands and much wisdom for living. But the majority of the choices we make in life are, first of all, consistent with God's Law, and secondly based on sound judgment. Is the thing I am choosing prudent? Is it calculated to do good? Is it the best way to accomplish a good and desirable goal?

Pray for wisdom and proceed in confidence in your Lord.


----------



## rekcor (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you for your reply, Bob. I totally agree with your post, and used these arguments when I discussed the issue with my pentcostal brothers/sisters. 

It did, however, not convince them :-(, because 'we should not trust on our own wisdom, our own thinking. We should only trust in the Lord!'. 

In a way, I cannot disagree with them, but still I think they are mistaken (but where?). Because they oppose the restructuring, they will focus on the things which went wrong when "trying to find God's guidance in the restructuring process". Others, who want to restructure, will see the same facts through different classes, and see God's guidance everywhere.


----------



## rbcbob (Feb 3, 2012)

Ask them when the angel with the golden scroll will show up and tell them exactly how they ought to proceed.


----------



## Tim (Feb 3, 2012)

I would stress that the Holy Spirit speaks _through_ the scriptures, rather than _apart from_ the scriptures. Thus, if there is a "feeling" that something is not right, they need to point to some scripture verse, principle, doctrine, etc. to say why it is so. If the "feeling" is that some precept is not properly being _applied_, then their thinking should attempt to determine what is the best way to apply that precept in their situation. 

You probably know this already; I am just articulating what I would say to a Pentecostal.


----------



## Caroline (Feb 3, 2012)

rekcor said:


> Thank you for your reply, Bob. I totally agree with your post, and used these arguments when I discussed the issue with my pentcostal brothers/sisters.
> 
> It did, however, not convince them :-(, because 'we should not trust on our own wisdom, our own thinking. We should only trust in the Lord!'.
> 
> In a way, I cannot disagree with them, but still I think they are mistaken (but where?). Because they oppose the restructuring, they will focus on the things which went wrong when "trying to find God's guidance in the restructuring process". Others, who want to restructure, will see the same facts through different classes, and see God's guidance everywhere.



You are absolutely right about this. Pentecostal and Charismatic 'guidance' is full of wishful thinking. Some of my ex-Pentecostal friends joke, "It's amazing how 'God' used to tell me exactly whatever I wanted to hear."

If you want my two cents... it is impossible to reason with Pentecostals. I'd place the question before them of what they plan to do in the event that some people conclude that God wants the restructuring and some conclude that He does not. What is the test to determine who is right? And does this mean you have to stone the ones who are wrong? Because you totally support the book of Deuteronomy. That's the only answer that has ever derailed the plan to ask God for divine guidance, in my experience. It doesn't make you popular, though, so I don't know whether that's a good idea. I'm just saying I don't have a better idea.


----------

